# Oracal 631 Leaves A Slight Residue



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello TSF Friends,

I want to post this, as I see a lot of us sharing with others that Oracal 631, which is removable wall vinyl, does not leave a residue. Actually from my own tests, it does. The residue it leaves is the adhesive.

I put graphics and text on my walls about 5 months ago and left it up there. A friend who visited and saw it asked if it leaves a residue when removed? Of course, I'm glad she asked as I needed to know this before touting that it does not. 

On last night, I decided to remove some of the graphics and text I had applied to my walls to answer my friend's question. Yes, there was a residue of the adhesive. I have the eggshell colored walls as in many base apartments/homes. At first glance after removing, I did not see it but then I started looking at an angle with better light. I also touched the wall. I could see a shadow and feel the adhesive. 

At this point, I did a wipedown with plain water on a towel and the adhesive did not come off. I then did a soapy water wipe and it came off fine (the adhesive rolls up into tiny balls). 

One other thing I need to share is that the best way to remove Oracal 631 is with a Lidco Products Lil' Chizzler. Actually, I suggest shipping them to your customers as you can buy them in bulk. I bought one and it helped greatly in my removal. I could not imagine trying to get it off otherwise as 631 meshed to my walls very well. With that being said, be mindful when suggesting Oracal 641 or 651 for walls unless the buyer has agreed to wanting permanent vinyl and any mishaps that come with it. I would never suggest 641 or 651 for home decor.

Last important note is that on one area where I removed the vinyl, it made a small streak on the wall in the vinyl color (green), like paint. I tried a soapy water wipe and it did not remove it. There may be another product to try for getting spots off of walls, but I felt this was something everyone may desire to know. Try using Oracal 631 yourselves, as this is an easy product to self-test.


----------



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

What I understand about 631 is that it depends on how well the wall was painted. If the wall was not cleaned prior to painting, then the 631 may do some damage to the walls.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi! I wouldn't consider left on adhesive "damage" since I was able to wash it off with soapy water. Actually, when I rub hard enough on the residue, it rubs off a little, but still need more help. Not sure if that would be the experience on all paint types though. I was using the vinyl on the spray paint that apartment communities use.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

i believe this is why oracal has developed the 638 wall art vinyl.
but i understand it is not available in the USA.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I just peeled off a decal I had on a painted (eggshell white, flat paint) door made of 631 that's been there for about 4-5 months and it left nothing behind.

Maybe drywall is different (which I haven't seen any problems with mine) but the door it came off perfectly.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> I just peeled off a decal I had on a painted (eggshell white, flat paint) door made of 631 that's been there for about 4-5 months and it left nothing behind.
> 
> Maybe drywall is different (which I haven't seen any problems with mine) but the door it came off perfectly.


 Do you feel the adhesive when you rub on the area where you had the graphic? 

Mine was fine coming off too, as long as I could grab a corner out with the Lil Chizzler then peel off the rest with my hand.

CMYK: Oracal 638, from what I've just read of it, appears to be the exact or near exact equivalent in the UK of Oracal 631 for the US. Oracal has more colors with the UK product also (5 colors).


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

No I never felt anything. LOL I actually got right next to it with my eyes to see if I could see anything from different angles too and never seen nor felt anything.

It was a small decal on for approx 4-5 months ( I need to really document dates when I'm doing tests) and it peeled like butter with nothing left behind. Again this was a painted wooden door but I've never had problems with dry wall, of course the dry wall ones I've never payed near the attention I did on this one.

I think I am gonna cut another test graphic and put it on dry wall for a few months....lol now if I can remember to take it off and what to look for.


----------



## kctrader (Dec 26, 2008)

I removed several graphics done with 631 that had been up about 18 months. No residue at all. I did have one that was in direct sunlight, and the paint around the graphic had faded slightly.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Two updates: 

I removed another 631 graphic (about 5 in x 5 in) that was applied to one of my walls which I found has flat paint. This graphic had been on my wall for about 6-7 months. I had a witness with me here who confirmed that once the graphic was removed, it did leave a ghost of the graphic. This was confirmed before attempting to wash it off.

I then washed that area with soap and water yesterday (Sat, Feb 14th) but there is still a ghost of the image present. I haven't tried using any chemical to clean it (yet).

I've attached a picture I took about 15 min before this post tonight hoping that you can see the ghost from the Oracal 631 graphic previously on my wall (6 mos), removed, washed with soap and water yet still appears. I shined an Orange Photon Light on the wall as this was the only way I could get the picture of it. (This is also why you see an orange tint to the pic.) Aside from that, this picture is raw from my Finepix camera and this graphic is larger than the other text on my wall I was able to get off with soap and water previously.

On the flipside, I applied a 631 graphic to my wall last week, removed it tonight and only see about a 1 in shiny spot of the adhesive remaining. I don't expect users to have this product applied only a week though, so a 1 week test is not full of substance.

What I've learned with the monthly tests is the longer this product is applied to (my) flat paint, it will leave residue and/or a ghost effect requiring help to get it off.

I would suggest others who can do the same tests to have a 2nd pair of (good) eyes viewing it after removal to determine if anything is still present.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's my "eyes". This is another one I had on for approx. 4 months or so. It's on that same door as the other one I peeled off.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe that door is painted with SemiGloss and not flat. Maybe that is the difference?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

ever take a tan and have bikini lines? Ya same thing lol


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

stix said:


> I believe that door is painted with SemiGloss and not flat. Maybe that is the difference?


 Good point, that may be it! 

What I'm working my way to is testing with common home use paints. From my flat paint tests thus far, I think it's fine to use a disclaimer now on this product that say it may leave a residue or ghost image. I'd like to be able to say it leaves zero residue though but also don't want customers to say I'm giving false information. If I manage to find a cleaner to get off the fish ghost, I'll share what I used that worked.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I will look again when I get to the shop, but I'm pretty sure it's flat. I know it looks semi-gloss in the pics, but man it feels like flat.

BTW, I really need to dust that door.


----------



## The Name Frame (Sep 23, 2009)

I know this is an old post but the issue still remains I'm sure. Have you tried using rubbing alcohol? Just put a little on a cotton ball. Rub in little cirlce and voila! I've not had any ghosting yet but none of mine have been in direct sunlight yet. Guess that still remains to be seen. I've been doing vinyl for about a year now. The one I removed recently had been there for 5 years! Semi-gloss Behr paint. Foyer....non-direct sunlight. Hope that helps a bit!


----------

